# Is there interest in yard art plans?



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Many woodworkers are asked to build at least one yard art project. Is this something members are interested in? Please let us know your thoughts on this.


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Mike,
I don't know if this counts as yard art or not, but my wife has been after me to build a light house for the end of the driveway. She wants one that's about 4 or 5 feet tall with a rotating light and so on and so on. If this qualifies let me know, I've been putting this off for a while and I can't hold her off much longer.

Ross


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Exactly on the money Ross. I am planning a trip for the Detroit area forum members to visit the Winfield store. They have full sized plans for simple single dimensional items like lawn sheep, geese and now skunks. They offer plans for light houses, powered mills with water wheels, lawn furniture and ever so much more. With a bit of luck they may join us as a vendor member. It is always nice when a vendor makes a staff member available to assist customers with their products.


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

That sounds great. It would be awesome to have a "supplier" that we could talk to about questions and provide insight. I hope that your trip goes well.

Thanx,
Ross


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I was looking for some "fence" art last summer. I saw a lot of wrought iron and copper items but finally found a place that sold wood decor which I was more interested in. However the items were very nice but extremely over priced. So I thought about making my own this summer now that I have the tools. Plans or ideas would be very helpful.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dep

It's fun to make them out of iron,, it's easy if you have the right tools, you find most of them at HF, I have the bender below and it makes it fun, you can get the tools you need on sale all the time, the bender I got for 42.oo bucks on sale...

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44094
http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=bender&Submit=Go


I will say the ones you make out of wood will fail in short order, about in a year or two, the ones you make out of steel/iron copper/brass will last a LONG time... 


=========



CanuckGal said:


> I was looking for some "fence" art last summer. I saw a lot of wrought iron and copper items but finally found a place that sold wood decor which I was more interested in. However the items were very nice but extremely over priced. So I thought about making my own this summer now that I have the tools. Plans or ideas would be very helpful.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Ross72 said:


> Hi Mike,
> I don't know if this counts as yard art or not, but my wife has been after me to build a light house for the end of the driveway. She wants one that's about 4 or 5 feet tall with a rotating light and so on and so on. If this qualifies let me know, I've been putting this off for a while and I can't hold her off much longer.
> 
> Ross


You mean something like this? Here's the thread on it.
http://www.routerforums.com/axlmyks-stuff/6902-lighthouse-ver-2-0-a-2.html


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mike said:


> Many woodworkers are asked to build at least one yard art project. Is this something members are interested in? Please let us know your thoughts on this.


Well is the question related to making them for fun or family or making them to sell.

I find that it takes time to make these things and paint and most people will not pay anything near what would be needed to make it worth ones while at all. Most non woodworkers have no clue what is actually involved in making some of these things. You need to make it for the special buyer that appreciate hand made stuff.

I know a guy that makes and sells them and he really has to skimp in order to get the price down and even then he has not done very well, basically makes hobby money, if that.

I think they are fun to make and nice as gifts, so if that is why you ask I would say yes, they are great projects.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I've been asked many times if I was going to make my lighthouses for sale.
No way. This is a hobby, and I make them as one of a kind items. It's fun making them, but I don't want to have to go into production mode.

Mike;
I'm more than willing to share the design and help make them if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi AxlMyk,

I just showed the picture to my wife and she loves it. That's exactly what I'm looking for. It is a beatuiful piece of "yard art."

Nick to answer your question, I would make 2. One for my wife and one for my parents to put up at their cottage on Pymatumning Lake. I have to agree that 95% of the gerneral public has no idea what it takes to make something like that. I made a blanket chest for my wife and my sister in law said she wanted one. I said ok, because she is family, that I would do it, just cover the cost of materials. My wifes is oak, she wanted cherry. I gave her the cost of materials about $300, and she said she could get one for $150. I said "go ahead and get it." There is no way I could make it that cheap. It's really frustrasting when people don't realize the time and devotion it takes to make these projects.

Ross


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I would like to see what she was getting for 150.00!Even if it was nice for 150.00 it still is not hand made with YOU making it.

I think the value of handing down a hand made piece, made by someone in her family would be worth any amount of money, let alone an additional 150.00. Plus the quality would be better also, but not the point.


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nick,

Thanx for your comments. It really made my day. It's nice to know that there are others out there that appreciate what it takes to make something by hand. Whether its a lighthouse, bench, dresser and so forth. 

Ross


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mike,

I'd say... yes.

But, ifin ya want skunks, all ya had to was ask. I can get ya all kinds... just don't ask me to cover up the oder... oh wait, wrong kind of skunks. 


Hi Ross,

That's why it's called "family heirlooms".


----------

